# What would you do



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

So the SHTF my daughters and son-n-laws have came together we have a few months of food ,about 2 months of water and a lake. So a distant friend closer to the city with three kids come banging on the door for help,you have a family vote knowing its going to cut down on your family's food supplies they are now in with us.. Then another distant friend from the Mormon church comes knocking on your door (hi Brother CT and ET) because he was robbed at gun point and didn't believe in having a gun with 2 kids running around. I just don't Know if I could turn them away or get the family to vote to do it either. I sure would like another point of view. My family is Mormon but I am not.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

trust your instincts, but remember its me and mine first, but a small amount of hardship may pay dividends 

if it was me begging, oh who am I kidding I don't beg


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Put a bullet in the head of the distant friend, sever his head and place it on a pole in front of your house with a sign written in blood that says NO VACANCY PLEASE MOVE ON.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lucky

A lot of the preppers here on this form see themselves as going it alone in a SHTF future. Guess too may firms have read the survivalist series by jerry Ahern. Problem is with most of us, we don't have all the real world skills or resources necessary to make it much past a few months at best. There was a series on I believe the Scifi channel several years ago about a town of about 3 - 5000 that banded together to get thru a SHTF future. Where I live within a 5 mile radius we have several gas stations, a small grocery, the post office, a Vet, A school, two major farms, not to mention a population of about 1000 folks.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Put a bullet in the head of the distant friend, sever his head and place it on a pole in front of your house with a sign written in blood that says NO VACANCY PLEASE MOVE ON.


You're channeling your inner Fuzzee, where ever he got off to.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> You're channeling your inner Fuzzee, where ever he got off to.


I do miss Fuzzee. The lime on the cat's head is classic.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I had a friend I just loved- who often showed up and well didn't have provisions for yrs he did this. always on the damn phone too. I was nice and loaded him up in the back of my chevy and relocated his ass. Think im kidding?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Lucky
> 
> A lot of the preppers here on this form see themselves as going it alone in a SHTF future. Guess too may firms have read the survivalist series by jerry Ahern. Problem is with most of us, we don't have all the real world skills or resources necessary to make it much past a few months at best. There was a series on I believe the Scifi channel several years ago about a town of about 3 - 5000 that banded together to get thru a SHTF future. Where I live within a 5 mile radius we have several gas stations, a small grocery, the post office, a Vet, A school, two major farms, not to mention a population of about 1000 folks.


Cmon Sarge, name the "preppers" on this "form" that see themselves going it alone in a SHTF future so we can mess with them by name.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

My suggestion is if your truly concerned over this happening. Prepare for it to happen I know a lot of people go through elaborate means to save food but I found my own highly efficient way Ill let you discover it for yourself but think what did the Oregon trail folks take with them, I am sure it wasn't canned and vacuum sealed. This also goes back to your family's Mormon history I do believe prepping is/was considered the norm for Mormons back in the day/today.

Sometimes it's best to uses someones own beliefs to get them to do what you want. I use it on non believers all the time I ask them to explain to me the evolution of the eyeball its easier just to believe in GOD. Sorry for my religious rant its Sunday and I cant get to church today so........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I had a friend I just loved- who often showed up and well didn't have provisions for yrs he did this. always on the damn phone too. I was nice and loaded him up in the back of my chevy and relocated his ass. Think im kidding?


I believe you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Put a bullet in the head of the distant friend, sever his head and place it on a pole in front of your house with a sign written in blood that says NO VACANCY PLEASE MOVE ON.


Bad Slippy, baaaddd Slippy. You think it would work????


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I had a friend I just loved- who often showed up and well didn't have provisions for yrs he did this. always on the damn phone too. I was nice and loaded him up in the back of my chevy and relocated his ass. Think im kidding?


That's what I like about the desert around my place. Plenty of space to get rid of bad stuff, and the desert never tells.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I would imagine we will all have to take in someone that we weren't planning on. I don't want to be an asshole to my friends but I wont be a pushover either. You will need people if you are going to survive any long term situation. You don't want any moochers or weak people that wont do what has to be done either. For someone to get robbed because they don't want to carry a weapon is retarded. If you are goin to be dumb, you had better be tough. You get what you deserve if you are that way. I can count my friends on one hand but those few friends I know I can trust with mine or my families lives. A lot of people mistake acquaintances for friends and that is a big mistake!

An acquaintance will help you move. A friend will help you move dead bodies!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Bad Slippy, baaaddd Slippy. You think it would work????


It may not work but it would be one hell of a good story to tell the guys over at the Lodge while sharing a nice bottle of Pinot Noir!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

If I knew them, I couldn't turn them away unless I had nothing to give and nothing to spare. Even then, a safe place to sleep can be as comforting as a hot meal. But if they endanger the group, they're gone. I figure, with a larger group, you have more time to gather resources so I would put them to work doing so.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> If I knew them, I couldn't turn them away unless I had nothing to give and nothing to spare. Even then, a safe place to sleep can be as comforting as a hot meal. But if they endanger the group, they're gone. I figure, with a larger group, you have more time to gather resources so I would put them to work doing so.


Of course Bigdogbuc, if I came looking for refuge and after knocking on your door, met that mug and big ole eyes of yours I would quickly apologize and say "my bad, must have had the wrong address, looking for the Smith's"...then get the hell out of there quick!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Put a bullet in the head of the distant friend, sever his head and place it on a pole in front of your house with a sign written in blood that says NO VACANCY PLEASE MOVE ON.


I'm thinking there's probably some vague legal issue prohibiting such actions. I'll get back with you if it comes to mind. :lol:


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

paraquack said:


> that's what i like about the desert around my place. Plenty of space to get rid of bad stuff, and the desert never tells.


*s s s *


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

so what did we decide is best? relocate, decapitate, or facilitate?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't think there is a wrong answer unless it is your head on the pike. Much like the bug-in vs. bug-out debate, at times you may need to relocate, at other times the best option is to facilitate and there may be a time when you need to go cyclical and decapitate.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

shotlady said:


> so what did we decide is best? relocate, decapitate, or facilitate?


Well, I could facilitate to decapitate, but then I'd have to relocate. Word to your mother...::clapping::


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well then I need to order me a henchman- hey is it true the gobmint ordered 30k gillitines?-them beheading devices?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

He should have got a gun because now he gonna be shot at gunpoint you really just can't fix stupid


luckyduck2 said:


> So the SHTF my daughters and son-n-laws have came together we have a few months of food ,about 2 months of water and a lake. So a distant friend closer to the city with three kids come banging on the door for help,you have a family vote knowing its going to cut down on your family's food supplies they are now in with us.. Then another distant friend from the Mormon church comes knocking on your door (hi Brother CT and ET) because he was robbed at gun point and didn't believe in having a gun with 2 kids running around. I just don't Know if I could turn them away or get the family to vote to do it either. I sure would like another point of view. My family is Mormon but I am not.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

shotlady said:


> well then I need to order me a henchman- hey is it true the gobmint ordered 30k gillitines?-them beheading devices?


I don't know about being a henchman. It's pretty apparent from my post above that my calling is to be a rapper.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

your plan for survival is just that yours. If it doesn't contain provisions for uninvited guests then just saying no maybe your only recourse


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, as a man, I would hope that I could at least offer them a "nights safe sleep", becouse MY end would already have that covered. Now, as far as a meal, It would depend on situation.
I absolutely cant stand beggars and bums, but was going to go inside Smiths, get some food, and give it to a guy, just becouse his sign said "NEED WORK, READY TO WORK". I didn't have any cash, and was gassing up outside, like I said, i was about to go inside and get him a sandwich or something. He had work boots on. A truck loaded down with insulation and 2X4's stopped and picked him up. 
It all boils down to my situation at the exact time, I say I would hope I could do this or that, but all the what ifs and maybe's go OUT THE WINDOW when you are looking at one of your own kids starving or hurt. I guarantee you that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2014)

luckyduck2 said:


> So the SHTF my daughters and son-n-laws have came together we have a few months of food ,about 2 months of water and a lake. So a distant friend closer to the city with three kids come banging on the door for help,you have a family vote knowing its going to cut down on your family's food supplies they are now in with us.. Then another distant friend from the Mormon church comes knocking on your door (hi Brother CT and ET) because he was robbed at gun point and didn't believe in having a gun with 2 kids running around. I just don't Know if I could turn them away or get the family to vote to do it either. I sure would like another point of view. My family is Mormon but I am not.


I would tell the distant friend that we don't keep all our food and water on camp location for security reasons. which i assure you i would not sleep or live around my goods except for about 3 days of food and water for a family of 4. keep the rest in three locations all well dug into the ground in the forest around no trails. before feeding them from our own rations i would offer up water and then become more informed on what the adults bring to the group in terms of farming, sewing, hunting, foraging, medical, carpentry ect. I would eat a half ration of food with them for the day, to make it seem like we are not as well off as we are, and ask them to stay in the safety of the group while getting to know them better. If they pass the tests that would follow then they could all stay in the group. then to solidify the friendship I would inquire on the description of the robber and were the robbery took place. post out on a scouting excursion, doing recon and find the poor sob that robbed my friend, take him down and bring the goods back to our group.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

I read a mormon survival guide those people are supposed to be preppers. If they are relatives, your stuck with em. If distant aquaintances, they need to have something to offer your group, otherwise give em what help you can and ask them to move on. If they wont follow slippy's advice. A head on a pike is a good deterant


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

oldmurph58 said:


> I read a mormon survival guide those people are supposed to be preppers. If they are relatives, your stuck with em. If distant aquaintances, they need to have something to offer your group, otherwise give em what help you can and ask them to move on. If they wont follow slippy's advice. A head on a pike is a good deterant


I'm Mormon. And a prepper. You're 2 for 2 Murph! :lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I'm Mormon. And a prepper. You're 2 for 2 Murph! :lol:


A Mormon, prepper, rapper... Now that is a show Mrs Inor and I HAVE to go to!!! I think, if you add a mechanical bull to that lineup, you will be bigger the Miley Cyrus (and probably less prone to induce vomiting too)!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I was thinking pole dancing. You can stick dollar bills in my underwear...help pay for my visit to the chiropractor. ::clapping::


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I was thinking pole dancing. You can stick dollar bills in my underwear...help pay for my visit to the chiropractor. ::clapping::


That's just a bridge too far...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll be there for amateur night! but not to stick money in a guys underwear.... Like Inor said, that is a bridge too far. I could stay and watch the ladies slip currency in the underwear.


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't follow any religion but I do hold my humanity in high regard. I would have to accept them into the fold. 

We can always eat them later if it goes bad


----------

